# Help with template routing a semi-circle



## don6288 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi:

First time poster looking for some help. I did a quick search and didn't find an answer. I was working with a piece of white oak 10" long x 2 1/2" wide x 1 1/2" thick. With an attached 1/4" hardboard template I rough cut on the bandsaw a semi-circle on an end of the piece. Using a bit (1/2" shank, 1/2" cutting width, 2" cutting length) with a guide bushing in the router table I attempted to route to the curved line. At one point the bit grabbed the wood and pulled it from my hands, scaring the heck out of me and also gouging the wood. Any suggestions on improving my technique would be appreciated.

Don


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Can you post pictures of your fixture, set up and router bit.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

don6288 said:


> Hi:
> 
> First time poster looking for some help. I did a quick search and didn't find an answer. I was working with a piece of white oak 10" long x 2 1/2" wide x 1 1/2" thick. With an attached 1/4" hardboard template I rough cut on the bandsaw a semi-circle on an end of the piece. Using a bit (1/2" shank, 1/2" cutting width, 2" cutting length) with a guide bushing in the router table I attempted to route to the curved line. At one point the bit grabbed the wood and pulled it from my hands, scaring the heck out of me and also gouging the wood. Any suggestions on improving my technique would be appreciated.
> 
> Don


Don 
I think this a case for the use of template guides 
You have gone to the trouble of making a template to be used on the router table. My suggestion is to make that template a little smaller and rout with the router in the plunge mode taking small cuts each time. The size of the template will be the [radius of the semi-circle minus (the difference between the template guide and cutter to be used divided by 2)]
Hope this is of help
Tom


----------

